# More Property Questions (Javea)



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi everyone

When we came over to look at properties in November, I remember seeing a signpost pointing to Gata de Gorgos. We meant to have a look around there, but ran out of time.

Back in London, looking at properties, there are a lot of villas in seemingly good condition up for sale in that area, with prices below what other areas are asking for (what looks like) better properties. So, the obvious next question is - what is wrong with the area?

My other question is the Pueblo. We've seen a couple of townhouses right in the middle that look nice... but I've also seen lots of townhouses up for sale that frankly look like they should be condemned. How run down is the Pueblo in reality? Would *you* live there, and if not, why?

(We are still trying to decide whether we want a pool or not - there is more interior living space in a townhouse and it would be convenient to be so close to everything; most villas have pokey bedrooms and the pool would be an additional chore... but very nice to have.)

Thanks
Karen


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Gata is actually quite a nice little town that gets quite busy during the summer months. The main high street is full of 'quaint' shops selling rush/reed baskets etc.

There are some large estates in the hills overlooking Gata and which announce themselves as being in Gata - some of them are great, if you like living on a housing estate.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Gata de Gorgos is a lovely little place which attracts a lot of tourists and consequently traffic. We live a little north of there but a couple of things in your post jumped out at me so I thought I would just share my opinions. 

Living as we do in the church square means we can immerse in or simply observe the delights of Spanish living. We also feel that living in the village is more secure than campo / urbanization. 

Finally we would not thank anyone for a pool preferring to enjoy one of our many terraces while looking at the mountains. If a dip is needed our village pool (2 minutes walk from our house) is maintained and cleaned by someone else for the princely sum of around 25 euros for the open season. 

Not everyone's cup of tea I know, but a consideration when looking for a new home


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I must admit, I do like the idea of walking out the front door into the hubbub of the Pueblo, where I can do what I like on foot (I am not a fan of driving). 

I also like the idea of a townhouse because it is lock-up-and-leave if you on holiday - I think a house is more attractive to burglars.

I have had a house in the past with a pool, and that was so great for socializing.

I have lived in a flat for the past 10 years in an area that has a lot going on, and we love being able to just walk 10 minutes up the road for dinner and drinks without having to worry about drink-driving. The downside is, of course, unpleasant neighbors. After 9 years of peaceful living, a 'lady' moved in below us last year and she and her sons smoke marijuana all day, and all last summer, every time I opened my windows, the stench pervaded my flat.

I'm aware, of course, that the same thing could potentially happen with a house.

Your point about a village pool is interesting. I am leaning heavily towards a townhouse. Are there any bad areas in the Pueblo that should be avoided?


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Tusabrat said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I must admit, I do like the idea of walking out the front door into the hubbub of the Pueblo, where I can do what I like on foot (I am not a fan of driving).
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not know that area well enough. Spend some time there on holiday and don't be put off by initial appearances. Go out at different times of the day. 
While we were house hunting we spent a six weeks stint watching morning TV to 'hear' Spanish language, venturing out only in the afternoons. We started to think the whole area was closed. It was winter and we had a lot to learn not being familiar with our new area. We now understand siesta and Sunday closing, after one of our first Sunday lunches of ice cream and some peanuts bought from a PFS. Early days and a steep learning curve but now in our eighth year - we got there!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

caromac said:


> We now understand siesta and Sunday closing, after one of our first Sunday lunches of ice cream and some peanuts bought from a PFS.


Haha, I remember a similar occurrence!!

I see you are selling your property - are you moving back to the UK?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> [B said:
> 
> 
> > Tusabrat[/B];6177834
> ...


It's funny you should say that because I was just going to point out that going to the village pool is potentially a good place for socialising!
I've never had pool, but we do have a communal pool and it can be a good place for contacting or keeping in touch with neighbours if you want. Although we live on an urb. there are lots of people that we only see in the summer at the pool!
Also, it is an extra cost (which many people are willing to pay, of course) and it is not environmentally friendly...


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Tusabrat said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I must admit, I do like the idea of walking out the front door into the hubbub of the Pueblo, where I can do what I like on foot (I am not a fan of driving).
> 
> ...


I've read numerous times and witnessed the fact that Spaniards in built up areas (generalising, but hey?) Are noisy sods. In fact according to several well known 'Spanish tour guide books' they (Spanish) could probably win awards for the racket they create?  Love 'em though, bless. :eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> When we came over to look at properties in November, I remember seeing a signpost pointing to Gata de Gorgos. We meant to have a look around there, but ran out of time.
> 
> ...


I would happily live in the pueblo - though I prefer the port, so live there 

we don't have a pool now, but we're about 2 minutes from the beach even at the speed I hobble 

I love being able to walk out of my building & find everything I need within a few minute's walk - yes it can be noisy - but I'm one of those who likes it


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Noise... if you look up that word in the dictionary, you'll see a photo of my husband next to it! And snoring! Me wearing earplugs for his snoring is the only way our marriage survives LOL

ETA - am I wrong in thinking, though, that a Townhouse in the pueblo will potentially be more peaceful that say a flat on a urb with a pool? I can imagine very noisy holidaymakers in that scenario, shrieking around the pool and holding parties on the balconies?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in the port but would happily live in the Pueblo, it's really nice.

I like townhouses but one issue to keep in mind is that they're often 3 or 4 floors sometimes with narrow and steep stairs. But, a townhouse with an open rooftop terrace in a nice street, what's not to like. Such a place in Javea Pueblo, superb!

As for Gata and cheap properties, and therefore the quesion 'what is wrong with the area'....

I have a friend who bought in Javea about 10 years ago. At the time he was shown what he described as quite stunning 3 bedroom villas, good quality flooring and fixtures and outside large gardens and pools. Nothing nearby except other similar (identical, maybe) villas, but the promise of shops, bars and restaurants. Price 280k UKP.

You can have one today for 110k. Not new, 10 years old, but new in the sense that they've never been lived in. Just villas around them though, those shops, bars and restaurants never did arrive.

The villas I speak of were (are?), according to the agents, in Gata de Gorgos. But they weren't. As another poster mentioned, there are places listed as Gata which certainly are not.

As for Gata itself, nothing wrong with it at all. There is the issue of the N332 running through it, but a block back from the main road it's fine.

They do their fiestas with a fair bit of gusto.

Like Xchica.... I like to step outside and have everything I need close by. There are times when the car stays in the garage for over a week between uses. You get that in either the port or the pueblo.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Two thumbs up for the pueblo, then!

I've just seen a townhouse in the pueblo that has the best of both worlds - beautifully decorated and outside... a small but lovely built in (paved around with stairs) splashpool on their roof terrace!

Out of my price range, and I am filled with envy!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's the one I want.....

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1358110?s=5N7w




Tusabrat said:


> Two thumbs up for the pueblo, then!
> 
> I've just seen a townhouse in the pueblo that has the best of both worlds - beautifully decorated and outside... a small but lovely built in (paved around with stairs) splashpool on their roof terrace!
> 
> Out of my price range, and I am filled with envy!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Two thumbs up for the pueblo, then!
> 
> I've just seen a townhouse in the pueblo that has the best of both worlds - beautifully decorated and outside... a small but lovely built in (paved around with stairs) splashpool on their roof terrace!
> 
> Out of my price range, and I am filled with envy!


the only thing about the pueblo..... during the two and a bit weeks of San Juan you might want to be somewhere else....... unless you can party 24/16....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Here's the one I want.....
> 
> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1358110?s=5N7w


I know that place....... very clever photography


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, amazing how a narrow room can look wide. Very clever. I sent this to somebody who's putting some photos together as a good example to learn from.



xabiachica said:


> I know that place....... very clever photography


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Wide angle lenses... I count the floor tile when I'm trying to judge how much space is really between say, the foot of the bed and the wall!

Horlics, who's going to do the cleaning if you get that one?? I got exhausted just thinking about it when I was flipping through the pics... all the places for dust....

xabiachica - it sounds like the fiesta would get annoying after the novely wears off - a bit like living here in Twickenham in rugby season...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Wide angle lenses... I count the floor tile when I'm trying to judge how much space is really between say, the foot of the bed and the wall!
> 
> Horlics, who's going to do the cleaning if you get that one?? I got exhausted just thinking about it when I was flipping through the pics... all the places for dust....
> 
> *xabiachica - it sounds like the fiesta would get annoying after the novely wears off *- a bit like living here in Twickenham in rugby season...



it does..... my teenagers enjoy it though..... & I don't much see them for a fortnight


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

A friend of a friend lives very close to the car park that becomes a bull ring. I think I'd have to move out for a few days.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The same person who cleans here, and it's not me ;-)



Tusabrat said:


> Wide angle lenses... I count the floor tile when I'm trying to judge how much space is really between say, the foot of the bed and the wall!
> 
> Horlics, who's going to do the cleaning if you get that one?? I got exhausted just thinking about it when I was flipping through the pics... all the places for dust....
> 
> xabiachica - it sounds like the fiesta would get annoying after the novely wears off - a bit like living here in Twickenham in rugby season...


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

So, every day I start my day with my cup of coffee and a browse of the property pages.

I have realised this:
- in spite of the perception that property is not selling, the (few) good ones seem to go pretty quickly
- there is a ton of stock that seems to have been for sale forever. Nothing new seems to be coming up, just the same old same old. All with tiny bedrooms - what's up with that? Massive gardens yet bedrooms that barely fit a king sized bed.
- every single area in Javea is apparantly 'desirable' or 'highly sought after' . Do agents have no other adjectives in their repertoire? :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> So, every day I start my day with my cup of coffee and a browse of the property pages.
> 
> I have realised this:
> - in spite of the perception that property is not selling, the (few) good ones seem to go pretty quickly
> ...


lol - no, they don't seem to!

& for sure, not _every_ area of Jávea is desirable, let alone highly sought after!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you give me a heads up on where to avoid? In a PM if you don't want to offend...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes good stuff goes quickly.

Tiny bedrooms - massive gardens. The obvious reason is that the developer doesn't pay as much for a garden as he does to enclose a space with walls and a roof. In Spain, I'd prefer a bit of garden to extra space in a bedroom. In the UK I'd want more inside space and less outside.



Tusabrat said:


> So, every day I start my day with my cup of coffee and a browse of the property pages.
> 
> I have realised this:
> - in spite of the perception that property is not selling, the (few) good ones seem to go pretty quickly
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Can you give me a heads up on where to avoid? In a PM if you don't want to offend...


if you want to be in the hills, the Montgó side is warmer & drier in the winter than the Cabo La Nao side in general, which for all year living has to be a consideration

the only area pretty much everyone would want to avoid as far as living there, would be Jávea Park - it's OK during the day....but at night .........


----------

